# /etc/resolv.conf verschwindet immer? [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Guten Abend,

es ist zum aus der Haut fahren.

Ich habe jetzt zum sechsten Mal schon ein Gentoo System aufgesetzt.

Aber bis zum Allerletzten mal ist mir nicht gelungen trotz perfekter Vorgehensweise

das Netzwerk nach dem ersten Reboot lauffähig zu haben.

Ich habe das Modul skge für meinen Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller im Kernel

aktiviert und das Modul auch in die /modules.autoload.d/ eingetragen.

Nach dem Rebooten hat der Controller sogar noch die ihm zugewiesene IP

Aber bsp. www.gentoo.de anzupingen mislingt dann.

Wenn ich dann in /etc/resolv.conf reinschaue, ist der von mir dort eingetragen Nameserver

auch wieder verschwindibus. Trage ich ihn neu ein, ist er beim nächsten Reboot wieder futsch.

Da ist doch irgendwas faul oder?

Alexi-5000Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Sun Sep 17, 2006 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

kann es sein das du per dhcp deine ip bekommst?

----------

## Alexi-5000

Eigentlich nicht.

Ich habe zu dhcp nichts angegeben bei der Installation.

Ich setze routes add default gw $IP in /etc/conf.d/net

Alexi-5000

----------

## firefly

wenn du keine angaben bezüglich der ip gemacht hast, wird automatisch dhcp für das netzwerk-device angenommen.

post bitte deine /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Alexi-5000

Kommt sofort:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

#Setzen des Domain-Namens

dns_domain_lo="linuxnetwork"

#Setzen der Online Argumente

config_eth0=( "192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.x.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.x.x" )
```

eigentlich nicht viel anders alls bei meiner vorgestern noch funktionierende Installation.

Alexi-5000

----------

## firefly

man kann auch in der config angeben welche(n) DNS-Server in die /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen werden sollen wenn das device gstartet wird.

dns_servers_ethX=( "$IP" )

----------

## Alexi-5000

So, mit dem Eintrag ist mein Problem gelöst.   :Smile: 

Ich verstehe zwar den Sinn dieses Eintrages, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum ich in meinen Gentoo-Installationen

bisher diesen Eintrag nicht brauchte. Ich werde mich damit beschäftigen.

Vielen Dank

Alexi-5000

----------

## nikaya

Wird wohl mit dem neuen Baselayout zusammen hängen,da könntest Du bei Deinen Recherchen beginnen.

----------

## firefly

ich vermute das hat was mit dem neuen base-layout zu tun.

----------

## xraver

Auch wenn das Thema schon gelöst wurde und ich nen bischen OT liege; hab aber gleich mal ne Frage.

Ich bekomme meine IP per dhcp von meiner Routerzugewiesen. In der /etc/resolf.conf ist als nameserver die ip vom router eingetragen.

Hatt es einen Vorteil wenn ich die DNS ip-Adressen von meinen ISP eintrage? Ich denk da an einen (vileicht auch nur minimalen) Geschindigkeitsvorteil  :Smile: . Vileicht kann ja ein Netzwerk-Guru dazu was sagen. thx

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Kommt sofort:
> 
> ```
> # /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ...

 

So sollte es richtig aussehen:

```
# Here's how to do routing if you need it

#routes_eth0=(

#       "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

#       "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.0.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

#       "::/0"                                  # IPv6 unicast

#)

```

Tobi

----------

## karabela

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Auch wenn das Thema schon gelöst wurde und ich nen bischen OT liege; hab aber gleich mal ne Frage.
> 
> Ich bekomme meine IP per dhcp von meiner Routerzugewiesen. In der /etc/resolf.conf ist als nameserver die ip vom router eingetragen.
> 
> Hatt es einen Vorteil wenn ich die DNS ip-Adressen von meinen ISP eintrage? Ich denk da an einen (vileicht auch nur minimalen) Geschindigkeitsvorteil . Vileicht kann ja ein Netzwerk-Guru dazu was sagen. thx

 

ich glaube nicht, das du da einen nennenwerten unterschied erreichst. wenn überhaupt ist der lokale dns vermutlich schneller.

----------

## Vortex375

Wenn der Router DNS-Anfragen cached, also nicht immer wieder den DNS vom ISP fragt, dann ist er auf jeden Fall schneller.

----------

## xraver

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wenn der Router DNS-Anfragen cached, also nicht immer wieder den DNS vom ISP fragt, dann ist er auf jeden Fall schneller.

 

Mal schauen ob sich sowas einrichten lässt. Hab ne FritzBox7050 mit ds-mod. Aber solange Linux druff läuft dürft ja nochne ganze Menge möglich sein.

----------

## psyqil

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wenn der Router DNS-Anfragen cached, also nicht immer wieder den DNS vom ISP fragt, dann ist er auf jeden Fall schneller.

 Wenn er das nicht tut, hilft sowas:http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fast_Konqueror

----------

